# Consignación (electricidad)



## JesicaPM

¿Alguien sabe cómo se dice "consignación" en inglés en el contexto de electricidad"

Es un: "Conjunto de operaciones destinadas a establecer, sobre una instalación o parte de ella, condiciones de total seguridad frente al riesgo eléctrico y a garantizar ese estado durante todo el tiempo que se desee o necesite"

Trabajo en una planta y los usan todo el tiempo. Por ejemplo unas tarjetas que se ponen en los equipos dicen "consignado por..."

Consingment por lo que vi no parece aplicarse en este contexto.

Gracias desde ya. Me encantan estos foros, es la primera vez que pregunto algo.


----------



## frida-nc

Hola Jesica:
Hay varias acepciones de la  palabra "consignación," pero en el contexto industrial se traduce como "lockout" y "tagout" en inglés.  Hay varios hilos sobre lockout / tagout, pero ninguno indica "consignar."  Sin embargo, es lo que se encuentra en internet.  Los sinónimos (bloqueo / enclavamiento y etiquetado) están relacionado con tu busqueda.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=consignacion+lockout

Saludos.


----------



## JesicaPM

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Grey Fox

Is anyone able to advise/help with how "lockout tagout" is used in practice, as a verb, please, if it is indeed the correct translation for "consignar" in the case of a high-voltage electrical installation? I'm well out of my depth here and Googling is only making me more confused!

Ah, the specific case is this:

"Una instalación de alta tensión... no puede ser considerada sin tensión, si no ha sido *consignada* o en descargo y se ha verificado la ausencia de tensión"

Would the verbs be conjugated as normal in English, "...if it has not been locked-out and tagged-out"? And what about "en descargo"?! Is it literally "in discharge"? Ugh! I feel like I'm working on live voltage linguistically and at any moment it's going to blow up in my face! Aaaaaargh!  

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Benzene

Hi *Grey Fox!*

Here my 2 cent!

"Lock-out tag-out" is a safety procedure which is used in industry to ensure that dangerous machines are properly shut off and not turn on again prior to the end of maintenance or service. 

It requires that hazardous power sources be "isolated and rendered inoperative" before any repair procedure is started. 

"Lock-out tag-out" works in conjunction with a lock usually locking the device, and placing in such position so hazardous power can not be turned on. 

The procedure requires that a tag be affixed to the locked device indicating that it should not be turned on.

The expression uses the imperative of the verbs "to lock" and "to tag" and so, you can conjugate "to lock" and "to tag".

"Consignada" = "consigned" or "registered" [to the electrician or chief of maintenance team].


For "en descargo" we could probably have: 

1) "checked, recorded" in a specific register, but I am not sure at 100%!

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Grey Fox

Thanks again, Benzene - you'd probably make a far better job of this entire translation than me! 

Very interesting about how to render "en descargo", nothing to do with "discharge" (I presumed it referring to discharge of voltage, hence the requirement to verify the absence of voltage before going ahead with work on a line that is apparently not live.)

I think we'd appreciate some input from anyone else in the know, please?!


----------



## k-in-sc

I think "en descargo" is "de-energized":
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...high-voltage"+safety&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## Grey Fox

That's a very helpful page, k-in-sc, thanks!


----------



## Azbent

Hola! Estoy traduciendo algo similar y quizás puedan ayudarme...

"Dichas consignas tienen que regular la forma de realizar la separación de las energías en condiciones de seguridad (por ejemplo, purga de los circuitos hidráulicos y neumáticos o *consignaciones eléctricas*)."

Mi intento: _"These instructions must regulate the way of performing the energy dissipation under safety conditions (for example, the cleaning of the hydraulic and pneumatic circuits or _*electrical consignations*"


----------



## phantom2007

For "en descargo" could be "unloaded"


----------



## Azbent

mmm... no entiendo a que te refieres con "en descargo"...


----------



## phantom2007

a esta parte del post de GreyFox: Would the verbs be conjugated as normal in English, "...if it has not  been locked-out and tagged-out"? And what about "en descargo"?! Is it  literally "in discharge"? Ugh! I feel like I'm working on live voltage  linguistically and at any moment it's going to blow up in my face!  Aaaaaargh!


----------



## Azbent

phantom2007 said:


> a esta parte del post de GreyFox: Would the verbs be conjugated as normal in English, "...if it has not  been locked-out and tagged-out"? And what about "en descargo"?! Is it  literally "in discharge"? Ugh! I feel like I'm working on live voltage  linguistically and at any moment it's going to blow up in my face!  Aaaaaargh!



Ah! Perdon! pense que te referias a mi pregunta.. que by the way... me ayudas? 

La duda es con cómo traducir "*consignaciones eléctricas"*


----------



## phantom2007

Es que no entiendo ese concepto de consignada y de consignaciones. Pienso que las conignaciones en este caso son las "paradas" o desconexiones de energía eléctrica, con un persona responsable de ese status. 

Pero no es mi área. Aun así, "energy dissipation" me parece no es la idea, sería "energies separation"

Te sugiero abrir un hilo aparte, ya que no es correcto derivar un hilo ajeno con una nueva pregunta y como ves se pueden producir confusiones.


----------



## Azbent

Ok! Gracias de todas formas!


----------



## k-in-sc

*Consignación eléctrica:* conjunto de operaciones y maniobras mínimas necesarias que garantizan la separación de los equipos o instalaciones eléctricas de toda fuente de tensión, permitiendo trabajar con seguridad, y cumpliendo con el marco legal vigente.
What we call here "lockout, tagout (LOTO) procedures."


----------



## Azbent

k-in-sc said:


> *Consignación eléctrica:* conjunto de operaciones y maniobras mínimas necesarias que garantizan la separación de los equipos o instalaciones eléctricas de toda fuente de tensión, permitiendo trabajar con seguridad, y cumpliendo con el marco legal vigente.
> What we call here "lockout, tagout (LOTO) procedures."



Thank you!!! 

You have answered a lot of my questions here!


----------



## k-in-sc

Glad it helped. Here's where that definition is from:

*CONSIGNACIÓN DE EQUIPOS ELÉCTRICOS UNIDAD DE - Inicio*
www.tecprecincsrl.com.ar/... - Translate this page
File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - Quick View
Consignación eléctrica: conjunto de operaciones y maniobras mínimas necesarias que garantizan la separación de los equipos o instalaciones eléctricas de toda fuente de tensión, permitiendo trabajar con seguridad, y cumpliendo con el *...*


----------



## Azbent

k-in-sc said:


> Glad it helped. Here's where that definition is from:
> 
> *CONSIGNACIÓN DE EQUIPOS ELÉCTRICOS UNIDAD DE - Inicio*
> www.tecprecincsrl.com.ar/... - Translate this page
> File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - Quick View
> Consignación eléctrica: conjunto de operaciones y maniobras mínimas necesarias que garantizan la separación de los equipos o instalaciones eléctricas de toda fuente de tensión, permitiendo trabajar con seguridad, y cumpliendo con el *...*



Thank you!!!!!


----------

